# Your Dogs Look So Perfect



## Baby Missy's Mom (Mar 23, 2008)

I've been reading the messages on grooming from how to's, to how often and costs. Your dogs all look beautiful and such long hair. Someone forgot to tell my Maltese that she shouldn't dig in the gardens, shouldn't be running and chasing the ball in the park with Border Collies and Retrivers. She is so busy and a walk doesn't cut it. We have a fairly big yard which she can run and play freely, I walk her at least an hour everynight (weather permitting ~ which she thinks it's always permitting), then she runs loose chasing a ball for 1/2hr plus on the snow covered baseball diamond. She's a mess but always so happy. I usually rinse her belly and feet when we get home but only bath her once a month. How much exercise do your darlings get? Baby Missy is one + a month. Oh I might add, weekends we walk for 3 plus hours and she's never tired until we get home.

PS - regarding tipping the groomer. I take her back to the breeder for her grooming which is $35.00 typically every six weeks. I tip $5.00.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Ha! Ha! Well myself-I don't post pics of Kosmo usually when he's dirty-lol  Trust me-he gets dirty with the best of 'em. Kosmo exercises in the house daily-we play fetch several times a day-when it's nice out-we go for a walk several times a week. :biggrin:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, my Sassy gets absolutely NO outdoor exercise. It if fine for you to walk your baby but not necessary. Maltese can actually get all the exercise they need just playing indoors. As for grooming....I suggest bathing your Malt once a week or at least every 10 days. That keeps the hair clean and clean hair is much easier to manage.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Mine are all in full coat and get walked every day - they also play like maniacs . I keep a comb in EVERY room , that's how I keep them tidy . Sarah


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

I keep Scarlett's coat short because I'd rather she have fun outdoors than have a long coat. Each owner must decide what's important. I find a long walk everyday is good for both of us.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My two are in a short coat with long hair on their ears and tails. I bath them once a week, but their feet get dirty as soon as we take our first walk after the bath!!! :w00t: We walk between 1/2 and one mile every day. White dogs just get dirty quickly!!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I think white dogs just get dirty! 

Jax had to have a bath yesterday, even though he just had one on Friday!!! :w00t:
He did play outside all weekend! Typically he gets a bath once a week! I couldn't imagine only giving him a bath once a month!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Okay well once a month definately sounds too long to go. Try every 2 weeks and you'll see a big difference I'm sure. Perri gets lots of outdoor exercise too (not as much as Missy though, wow 3 hours!), and he's bathed every 10 days. I just do a lot of foot washings in between.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I keep both of mine in short cuts. Much easier to keep clean & neat without too much fuss. They get baths every 7 to 10 days, usually once a week though. Hannah doesn't like to go outside much but I do take both on short walks when the weather is nice. I wash faces & feet when needed & brush them daily. Your Missy seems to be enjoying all that exercise, good for her.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Mine don't go romp in the back yard because we have pine trees (icky sap) so they don't get that dirty, typically. I have three in full coat/growing coat that I give a bath every three days to, and one that is shaved down that gets to be bath free for longer periods of time. Even being indoor dogs, they still seem to get filthy!!

Your baby sounds like a very happy and spoiled little dog!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I've had to (1) limit Midis' access to the backyard (he rolls and roots and gets into a terrible mess!), (2) have his full coat scissored down to 3" all over, (3) bathe him at a minimum of every 2 weeks, but with regular facial and feet baths in between in order to keep his coat under control. He runs laps around our living room like a mad-dog everyday and plays "fetch" with his toys for long periods at night. I used to take him for walks, until the neighboring HUGE, UNLEASHED, UNFENCED dogs scared me to death! And I used to let him have free run of our entire backyard which is somewhere around 1/4 acre fenced in, but he required a comb through and bath afterwards. Not worth it. I let him do this about once a month now.

Cyndi


----------



## Baby Missy's Mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the info. 

I can't imagine keeping Missy inside or limiting her to inside runs. I'm sure she'd be miserable and I'd gain ten pounds. I guess I'll admire your beautiful dogs and keep her very short. I've always been concerned about drying her skin out by bathing too much but concenses seems to be 7 to 10 days. My parents are snowbirds so they're bringing me back a "small dog grooming table" that someone mentioned so I guess things will be easier. 

Baby Missy has been accepted into the beginner level of super dogs central. I'm not sure if you have it in the US but they have a number of performances......she's going into the agility class. We went for an intro and she couldn't move the teeter/tooter board one way or another. Her heart was there but at 5.6lbs she couldn't move it. Push comes to shove, she's a little dog with a big spirit. 

PS - We both loves the bling, dresses, car seat, and purses. 

I love SM and all your messages.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> Hi, my Sassy gets absolutely NO outdoor exercise. It if fine for you to walk your baby but not necessary. Maltese can actually get all the exercise they need just playing indoors. As for grooming....I suggest bathing your Malt once a week or at least every 10 days. That keeps the hair clean and clean hair is much easier to manage.[/B]


Agree! I do walk Clifford because he enjoys it, but its not necessary. He plays with our cat alot, and the kids, and seems tired after that. Exercise is always good, but it doesn't have to be outdoors.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Both of mine LOVE the outdoors and are outside as much as I will let them. We go for walks and at Grandma and Grandpa's they have the garden and the field behind the house they love to explore. Oh, and the creek...so many interesting smells along the creek. I keep mine cut down to around 1 1/2" to 2" all over and they get a weekly bath, foot baths when necessary, and frequent face washings. People can't believe that I let them run around like I do since they are usually really clean. I think daily combings help as well.


----------



## Eli's Mom (Mar 20, 2008)

I bathe Eli every week. I didn't last week because he has a cold and it was very cold here.
Today it got very warm out and he seemed to feel better so I took advantage of it. 
Plus, he was STINKY! At the end of seven days, peeYEW! lol
I always trim hair, clip nails, bathe and blow dry. The only thing he really dislikes is the blowdryer.
But today he didn't even complain about that. *I honestly think he was happy to be clean!* :wub: 

He ran and played like a maniac afterwards which isn't totally unusual but seemed to have such a time of it. 
It was great.
He gets a ton of exercise as many mentioned, indoors. I can't wait for summer when he can run the backyard as it's fenced in. But I know he's going to be a dirty little fellow. argh
xo
Kelly


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

There's a great paragraph about dogs and exercise in The Merck/Merial Manual for pet health. It states:

_"Dogs need regular exercise. Sedentary dogs tend to gain weight and are prone to both medical and behavioral problems. Dogs that get enough exercise have improved muscle tone, metabolism, weight control, and temperature regulation. However, overly strenuous exercise can also cause problems, especially in dogs that are out of shape, very young, or very old. Human athletes should keep this in mind before taking their dogs on long, strenuous runs, especially in hot or humid weather."_

Also, here's a link to how far your dog should walk. It's on AAHA's Healthypet.com:

HealthyPet.com link



Joy


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I know exactly where you are coming from. Zippy takes 2 short naps a day. Other than that, Zippy doesn't stop! She loves outside! 
I bathe her each week with the Christenson products as Sassy's Mommy suggested. I am still dealing with tear stains, but other than that, she looks great. I just can't seem to grasp how to do pictures here.
Zippy gets her bath, a blow dry, topknot done...then we go out to potty. While she is totally disgusted with the bath, the first thing she looks for is something to roll in outside....gggrrrrrr


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

When you say 'Perfect' ..... 

do you mean like this:

[attachment=35844:mud_bath_ii.jpg]

[attachment=35845:mud_bath_iii.jpg]

Even in long coats, I let mine run around & have fun! Yes, its more work, but hey, they love it! Now they are in short coats & they still get just as grubby, there's just less hair to wash!


----------



## M&M (Jan 12, 2008)

> When you say 'Perfect' .....
> 
> do you mean like this:
> 
> ...



Now those are the kinds of pictures that authors should show in Maltese books when talking about impish, playful characteristics! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

[attachment=35852:ctmpphpqOBzpb.jpg]

I keep Matilda hair short, only because she has cotton hair and it mats. She wears dresses most of the time and that's also a issue with matting. Matilda does go outside and when the weather permits she has walks, but doesn't like long walks. She also gets baths every 5 days, she always manages to get dirty.Hubby took her on a walk one day and this is how she came back :w00t:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

> There's a great paragraph about dogs and exercise in The Merck/Merial Manual for pet health. It states:
> 
> _"Dogs need regular exercise. Sedentary dogs tend to gain weight and are prone to both medical and behavioral problems. Dogs that get enough exercise have improved muscle tone, metabolism, weight control, and temperature regulation. However, overly strenuous exercise can also cause problems, especially in dogs that are out of shape, very young, or very old. Human athletes should keep this in mind before taking their dogs on long, strenuous runs, especially in hot or humid weather."_
> 
> ...



Joy, thanks for the link - looks like a great resource!


----------



## Eli's Mom (Mar 20, 2008)

Oh my gosh, I loughed so loud at those wonderful pictures Eli woke from his snoozing.
That was fantastic :HistericalSmiley:

We had him outside running like mad today. He was fetching and playing in the leaves. 
He had so much fun and was great to see him so tuckered out.
Those pictures though were unbelievable. I've not had to contend with that yet..
Just great :biggrin: Thanks!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Our doggies get baths sometimes weekly and sometimes very other week. It depends on what is going on in our lives and how much they need to be bathed. I agree with Pat though, keeping a coat clean is the key to ease of combing out and keeps matts to a minimum.

Hmmm if I had to do as much "playing and outdoorness" as you do with your dog, I would never get to work, I would be dead. HAHAHAHAHA :smrofl: Besides, when I put a leash and harness on Glory mostly she will just stand still as can be, and Wookie will dance around for a bit and then look up at me and say "pick me up for goodness sake".

OH I LOVE my dogs!

enJOY,
Melanie


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Christ! What a mess to deal with if Midis had the run of the whole back yard every evening and weekend for hours on end! Yikes! Well, to each his own, but since doing all his grooming (for the majority of the task) since I acquired him in Feb of 2007, I am about to give in to my groomer, who, honestly, does a fantastic job! I just can't seem to keep up lately with the demands of his grooming, and I am disappointed in myself for this. 

Anyway, I know my groomer is very good, have used her for nearly 5 years with my previous Malt, and have every confidence in her. I am just disappointed in me: I thought I could DO THIS! 

Cyndi


----------



## Baby Missy's Mom (Mar 23, 2008)

OMG........LOL..........

Yes, that's exactly what I'm talking about. These pictures are priceles! Missy looks just like your darlings. The snow is almost gone so there's lots of mud and she's taken a fancy to digging up the tulips that are just coming through. I bath her once this afternoon, and a feet/belly and face rinse two more times.

Thanks for sharing. I'm still laughing.


----------



## Baby Missy's Mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Matilda looks like she's laughing with joy. This is great.  Missy is going to the groomer tomorrow.......yeah. I'll take before and after pictures as the before aren't looking to good tonight. She has a muddy face, belly, and way too fluffy as she has cottoning hair as well. I got a feeling that she's going to end up shaved....yikes. Oh well, that means I'll have to buy her a spring coat as it time to put away the down filled. LOL 

I love her just the same.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> When you say 'Perfect' .....
> 
> do you mean like this:
> 
> ...


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: They look precious, even dirty!


----------



## Naylamom (Jan 17, 2008)

WOW, they do look beautiful even with all that dirt on them. Nayla has not been to the groomer yet. I think her hair is still short. I bathe her every 10 days, and comb her hair twice a day. I'm starting to take her out a little every day. She's learning to do her stuff outside. She still cries, but after she's back there she runs of a little while. We live in NYC, have a court yard in the back, no trees, no grass, only cement floors, she doesn't get dirty, but she's like a vacumn cleaner, picks up everything that's in the floor. Here's a pic I took today. :wub:


----------



## Baby Missy's Mom (Mar 23, 2008)

OK, I'm back. It's been awhile as life get's too busy. Baby Missy is still running like a crazy girl and always a mess. Baby Missy will be 2 Feb 2009 and believe it or not she's been welcomed to try out as a therapy dog Sept. 10th. Although she considered too young she can run with a wheelchair (just jog), can sit on a lap and be cuddled, or lay on a bed and sit quiet. Because she's so busy, Jean (her breeder) will groom her bath, clean up, blow dry so she can have a little longer hair every 3 weeks for $10.00. As a volunteer she will be expected to be perfect.........yikes. I believe in her though and my daughter just graduated as a nurse in June and will be writing for her liscense Sept 10th and she believes in Missy. One thing for sure, a Maltese can melt your heart and make you forget about your problems. Young or old, they always have the same effect.

Wish us luck....... LOL. I think she's got the 4/5 year labs and retrievers beat.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:grouphug: To all malties! They are all so different-even as to how much exercise they need/want and how often they need bathed! Sunday is Tucker's bath
day. (and whenever he has a busy day outside) He gets the most exercise after his bath-runs through the house like a crazy dog (with washcloths in his mouth) for as long as we can stand it. It just completely energizes him. We love him after his bath because he smells soooo good. 
Thanks for a fun thread Baby Missy's Mom!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

QUOTE (Baby Missy's Mom @ Mar 25 2008, 05:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=553432


> I've been reading the messages on grooming from how to's, to how often and costs. Your dogs all look beautiful and such long hair. Someone forgot to tell my Maltese that she shouldn't dig in the gardens, shouldn't be running and chasing the ball in the park with Border Collies and Retrivers. She is so busy and a walk doesn't cut it. We have a fairly big yard which she can run and play freely, I walk her at least an hour everynight (weather permitting ~ which she thinks it's always permitting), then she runs loose chasing a ball for 1/2hr plus on the snow covered baseball diamond. She's a mess but always so happy. I usually rinse her belly and feet when we get home but only bath her once a month. How much exercise do your darlings get? Baby Missy is one + a month. Oh I might add, weekends we walk for 3 plus hours and she's never tired until we get home.
> 
> PS - regarding tipping the groomer. I take her back to the breeder for her grooming which is $35.00 typically every six weeks. I tip $5.00.[/B]




Well you should see mine today. They are filthy. They are going to the groomer tomorrow. Don't worry they get dirty!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

QUOTE (bentleyboy @ Aug 22 2008, 04:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622884


> QUOTE (Baby Missy's Mom @ Mar 25 2008, 05:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=553432





> I've been reading the messages on grooming from how to's, to how often and costs. Your dogs all look beautiful and such long hair. Someone forgot to tell my Maltese that she shouldn't dig in the gardens, shouldn't be running and chasing the ball in the park with Border Collies and Retrivers. She is so busy and a walk doesn't cut it. We have a fairly big yard which she can run and play freely, I walk her at least an hour everynight (weather permitting ~ which she thinks it's always permitting), then she runs loose chasing a ball for 1/2hr plus on the snow covered baseball diamond. She's a mess but always so happy. I usually rinse her belly and feet when we get home but only bath her once a month. How much exercise do your darlings get? Baby Missy is one + a month. Oh I might add, weekends we walk for 3 plus hours and she's never tired until we get home.
> 
> PS - regarding tipping the groomer. I take her back to the breeder for her grooming which is $35.00 typically every six weeks. I tip $5.00.[/B]




Well you should see mine today. They are filthy. They are going to the groomer tomorrow. Don't worry they get dirty!









[/B][/QUOTE]

lol.that so cute. :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

my dogs get dirty ,i brush them each twice a day ,,most of us wash are babys weekly ,and clean faces dailey :wub: when i bought obi ,the breeder said wash once a year??????????i think she was having a laugh :shocked: jo


----------



## Baby Missy's Mom (Mar 23, 2008)

QUOTE (bentleyboy @ Aug 22 2008, 03:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622884


> QUOTE (Baby Missy's Mom @ Mar 25 2008, 05:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=553432





> I've been reading the messages on grooming from how to's, to how often and costs. Your dogs all look beautiful and such long hair. Someone forgot to tell my Maltese that she shouldn't dig in the gardens, shouldn't be running and chasing the ball in the park with Border Collies and Retrivers. She is so busy and a walk doesn't cut it. We have a fairly big yard which she can run and play freely, I walk her at least an hour everynight (weather permitting ~ which she thinks it's always permitting), then she runs loose chasing a ball for 1/2hr plus on the snow covered baseball diamond. She's a mess but always so happy. I usually rinse her belly and feet when we get home but only bath her once a month. How much exercise do your darlings get? Baby Missy is one + a month. Oh I might add, weekends we walk for 3 plus hours and she's never tired until we get home.
> 
> PS - regarding tipping the groomer. I take her back to the breeder for her grooming which is $35.00 typically every six weeks. I tip $5.00.[/B]




Well you should see mine today. They are filthy. They are going to the groomer tomorrow. Don't worry they get dirty!









[/B][/QUOTE]

That is priceless. I had the day off work so Missy and I floated in the pool as it was 32 degrees and humid. After sunning herself she loves a short dip.......don't let go Mom. Needless to say she is drenched, runs around the pool like a crazy girl and finally she was quiet. Just like a 2 year old, when they're quiet you better check. Holy crow, she was mud head to toe as she was digging in the vegetable garden. She had taken tomatoes and used them like balls, onions everywhere and of course I had just watered. She looked as bad, probably worse than you're darling. I couldn't help but laugh. I swished her in the pool to clean her off and when my husband came home he said. Why is there so much dirt in the pool and I vaccummed last night. I quickly answered I don't know but I could hear my neighbour laugh as she had seen what had taken place. Oh for the love of the darlings.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Baby Missy's Mom @ Aug 22 2008, 08:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623377


> That is priceless. I had the day off work so Missy and I floated in the pool as it was 32 degrees and humid. After sunning herself she loves a short dip.......don't let go Mom. Needless to say she is drenched, runs around the pool like a crazy girl and finally she was quiet. Just like a 2 year old, when they're quiet you better check. Holy crow, she was mud head to toe as she was digging in the vegetable garden. *She had taken tomatoes and used them like balls, onions everywhere and of course I had just watered.* She looked as bad, probably worse than you're darling. I couldn't help but laugh. I swished her in the pool to clean her off and when my husband came home he said. Why is there so much dirt in the pool and I vaccummed last night. I quickly answered I don't know but I could hear my neighbour laugh as she had seen what had taken place. Oh for the love of the darlings.[/B]


I've loved this thread - just wanted to mention how toxic onions are to dogs and if I remember correctly I believe that the stems of tomatoes are, also. And, I'm sure she doesn't have access to the pool when you're not around. 

Linda

Linda


----------



## caveninit (Aug 6, 2008)

Besides my 'lil Maltese Willie, who I rescued a few weeks ago, I have 2 other dogs...a 5 yr. old Border Collie/Pit mix named Buster and a year old Aussie mix pup named Callie....and they all love to run around outside in the yard. I let them out every 3 hours or so. They can get pretty dirty. I walk Willie and Callie together. Callie had surgery on both knees for Luxating Patellas so she is only allowed 2 walks for 10 minutes, so we take it very easy. ( Go figure..my Aussie pup had Luxating Patellas, yet my Malt has perfect knees..lol) I think Callie really enjoys Willie. They are constantly on top of each other playing and rolling around the floor.. Really cute to watch! 
I bathe Willie every weekend, and wash his face and feet daily. He has been battling double ear infections and I have to use an ear cleaner twice daily on him, and ear drops. The hair on his ears always looks messy because of the medicine. Once we are done treating him he is going for a proper grooming and haircut. Buster gets a bath every few months...he has such such short hair and he really doesn't get dirty or smelly at all. Callie has a double coat, very very thick and long, and she sheds alot. I bathe her every month and brush her out daily. 
Janet


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

QUOTE (Gail @ Mar 25 2008, 06:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=553448


> I keep Scarlett's coat short because I'd rather she have fun outdoors than have a long coat. Each owner must decide what's important. I find a long walk everyday is good for both of us.[/B]


Well said, Gail. I agree with you.

You have to do what "fits your life".... if you are an outdoor person and you got your dog to be a companion, you need to plan on either a short cut or a lot of washing your dog.  

I also agree with Pat... a bath at least every 10 days is a must, it will keep matting way down. Clean hair is so much easier to handle.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------

